# Bedeutung von \r



## conan2 (5. Jun 2005)

In Java-Büchern lese ich, dass die Verwendung von "\r" in Strings ein "Carriage Return" oder einen "Wagenrücklauf" bewirkt. Aber das sagt mir nichts, könnte mir bitte jemand die Bedeutung von "\r" erklären?


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Jun 2005)

\r gibt eine leere neue Zeile aus.


----------



## Guest (5. Jun 2005)

\r\n ist unter Windows der Zeilenumbruch. Unter Unix wird nur \n benutzt und unter MacOS wird/wurde früher nur \r benutzt. Wenn du unter Unix nur \r benutzt, kannst du an den Zeilenanfang springen und die Zeile überschreiben.


----------



## mr1st (5. Jun 2005)

Anm.: *System.getProperty("line.separator")* liefert Dir den Zeilenumbruch des aktuellen Systems als String zurück.

MfG


----------



## Sky (6. Jun 2005)

conan2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In Java-Büchern lese ich, dass die Verwendung von "\r" in Strings ein "Carriage Return" oder einen "Wagenrücklauf" bewirkt. Aber das sagt mir nichts, könnte mir bitte jemand die Bedeutung von "\r" erklären?


Die Begriffe "Carriage Return" bzw. "Wagenrücklauf" kommen noch aus der Zeit, wo die gute alte Schreibmaschine benutzt wurde. Der "Wagen" hat das Papier transportiert (horizontal und vertikal) und wenn Du nun einen "Wagenrücklauf" gemacht hast so standest Du wieder am Anfang der Zeile (wie heute unter UNIX)


----------



## thE_29 (6. Jun 2005)

Auch der Unterschied damals war!

\n = new line (dh, er geht einfach in eine neue Zeile, bleibt aber auf der gleiche Position ..)

\r = carriage return (dh, er geht in eine neue Zeile und auf den Anfang).

Wie schon von sky80 gesagt, kommt das von der Schreibmaschinenzeit und ist noch heute da..


----------



## Guest (6. Jun 2005)

Super, danke für die umfangreichen Antworten!  :idea:  :toll:


----------

